# Anybody using a dog gps tracking device?



## Robbin (May 29, 2014)

If so, what kind and what do you think about it.  I'm doing some research now, leaning toward a TAGG as it gives text alerts if the dog is outside the zone.  The zone is circular but you can vary the size.   If Toli gets off the property, he can be in the next county in an hour with those long legs and coyote gait...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2014)

Look forward to seeing what you find out.
Great idea!
I have often thought this would be a good idea...at  least for the Pyrs. Never seen an Anatolian go far from the property, not as much of wanderers as the Pyrs.


----------



## Robbin (Jun 4, 2014)

I worry because Toli is so big, he has a gate like a coyote and he can really cover some ground.  I've decided to try the TAGG, but I've got to complete my in ground fence first.  Put in over 5K of wire last weekend.  Got to get it all hooked up.  He grew up with and respects the in ground fence.  I hope moving it out to encompass 40 acres doesn't change that.  I choose the TAGG because it will Text you within minutes of him being out of range and you can use an app on your phone to show the current location.  There are other better systems for tracking a dog you are working with, but nothing that will warn you when he's left the property in the middle of the night...  So TAGG it is, despite the monthly $8 fee.  I'm going to try and bath him this weekend.  He HATES baths.  If I can get him cleaned up I'll post a new pic.  He's 15 months now and everyone just calls him Big Dog..


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't wait for pics! 
Look forward to seeing him and hopefully you will never get a text! This is goof info - thanks for putting it out there. 

I am looking at a brindle Toli.... just not sure yet.


----------

